# Suche CoD Ghosts Konsolen Vorbesteller



## CoDBFgamer (16. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

da die Prestige-Edition von Call of Duty Ghosts leider nur für die Konsolen erscheint, suche ich mit diesem Thread jemanden,
der sich die Hardened-Edition für Konsole vorbestellen möchte. Diesen würde ich dann bitten die Prestige-Edition vorzubestellen 
und mir dann die Kamera zukommen zu lassen. Natürlich übernehme dann ich den Differenzbetrag und die zusätzlichen Versandkosten.

Würde mich freuen, wenn sich jemand dazu bereit erklärt.

CoDBFgamer


----------

